# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Si e përballoni vdekjen e të afërmve?

## [LoTi]

???  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## arjeta3

> ???


Nuk e kam perballuar !! Do ta perballoj kur te jem e vdekur edhe une. 
Do te vij te te tegoj atehere Loti, nese nuk ke frike nga fantazmat.......... :djall i fshehur:

----------


## [LoTi]

ohhhhh zot cfar frike te lutem mos e bejj hahahahaha

----------


## alda09

Perballohet se s'ke c'bene por sigurisht qe perjetohet shume rende,te peshon zemra nga dhimbja po shendetin dhe me moshe vdekjen.

----------


## RaPSouL

E perballon perkohesisht, por vuajtja te percjell pergjate tere jetes.

----------


## Linda5

Lereni mos e pyetni nuk ka me keq kur nje njeri i familjes vdes dhe nuk di njeriu cte beje eshte shum e veshtire e kam perjetuar nje gje te till vete por jeta vazhdon nuk ke cte besh por zemren e ke cop sikur te mungon nje pjese e trupit te duket

----------


## Daniel Maker

un mendoja qe do ishte e thjesht me kohen kalonte cdo gje kurse wow vetem mendimi per at person me ben me qajt dhe ska gje tjeter ne ket bot tme bej ket efekt..

----------


## Flora82

nuk  jam  ndodhure  ne  nje  raste  te  tille  ende  .

----------


## maryp

ne nje fare menyre e perballon sepse je i detyruar. jeta ecen perpara dhe ne kemi nevoje te ecim me jeten. por nuk ka asgje ne bote qe mund te me heqe dhimbjen dhe kujtimin e atyre. ne cdo moment gezimi qe kaloj mendja me vete gjithmone tek ata. do jepja gjithcka qe ti kisha prane dhe vetem per nje moment, por ca gjera ne jete eshte e pamundur te kthehen prape. vdekja nuk te jep nje shanc te dyte, ajo merr pa kthim dhe nuk pyet cfare le mbrapa

----------


## h_one_y

*shumeeeeee rende, dhe mundohem ti largoj gjitha gjerat qe me kujtojne ate person se  menjeher ja filloj te qaj*


_____________________


*Askush nuk i meriton lotët dhe të qarrat e tua, dhe ai që me të vërtetë i meriton nuk të bën asnjëher të qash !!*

----------


## [LoTi]

> shumeeeeee rende, dhe mundohem ti largoj gjitha gjerat qe me kujtojne ate person se menjeher ja filloj te qaj


Eshte nje rast teper tragjik te perballosh vdekjen se afermi..

----------


## Nete

e perballonn shum rende mendon se me kalimin e kohes sherohet dhimbja por ajo te ndjek sa te jesh gjall se nje pjes e jotja vdes me te po prap jeta a sht e bukur duhet ta jetojm dhe ta mbajm ne zemer ate qe kemi humb kam fjalen per te afermin ma shum.

----------


## daniel00

Uhh kur lexon postimet me siper aq me reale me behet vdekja e te dashurve te mi . 

Gati gati po uroj te vdes vete perpara , por gjithsesi nje ngushellim e kam edhe ndaj tyre . 

Do te prehen ne parajse per gjithe perjetesine , me pas do te pres diten qe do t'i ndjek , duke u lodhur nen rrezet e diellit , do te jetoja ditet e mia duke marre me vete gjithçka drejt nje fundi paqesues .

----------


## [Perla]

> ohhhhh zot cfar frike te lutem mos e bejj hahahahaha


Te vjen per te qeshur ?!

----------


## skender76

Perballja asht e tmerrshme. Te modifikon jeten. Bota dhe njerzit perreth te duken ndryshe. Kupton se je i pafuqishem ndaj kti realiteti. Ka shum rendsi mbshettja e njerzve qe t'rrethojn.Gjithsesi jeta te zen rob, dhe je i detyrum me ec perpara edhe pse asht teper e veshtir.

----------


## mia@

Me tmerron ideja qe nje dite do te perballemi me vdekjen e njerezve tane, me shume se vdekja ime. Kam perjetuar vdekjen e gjysherve te mi. Eshte e dhimbshme te humbasesh nje person qe ka qene aq i dashur per ty.

----------


## skender76

> Me tmerron ideja qe nje dite do te perballemi me vdekjen e njerezve tane, me shume se vdekja ime. Kam perjetuar vdekjen e gjysherve te mi. Eshte e dhimbshme te humbasesh nje person qe ka qene aq i dashur per ty.


Ne te tilla raste, do t'ishte zgjidhje.....Por sic thash ma siper jeta te zen rob, ke pergjegjesi ndaj t'tjerve....

----------


## _AuLoNa_

> ???



Hmmm kjo eshte nje pyetje qe ata qe se kane kaluar jane kurioze, e ata qe e kane kaluar e kane zemren plage derisa te ikin nga kjo bote. C'do vdekje e te afermve eshte e dhimbshme, por kur eshte me moshe eshte pak me e pranueshme sesa kur ikin njerez ne mosha te reja.

Dhimbja per c'do person eshte njesoj, por varet sesa te forte jane ata emocionalisht ta kalojne ate, ose ka disa qe nuk e tregojne ne aparence por e mbajne perbrenda.  

Me e dhimbshme eshte kur iken femija para prindit, por kjo eshte jeta dhe njerezit duhet te jene ne dijeni sic tha dikush-Jemi bijte e vdekjes", te gjithe e kemi borxh ate. Njerezit duhet ta gjejne forcen diku tek njerezit e tjere te familjes ose tek shoqeria e ngushte, ose aktivitetet qe ata merren.

----------


## argjenddre

me perballu duhet por ????

----------


## Dito

> ???




Teme me pa kuptim nuk kam gjetur ndonjehere.

I shkrepet dikujt te hape nje teme me titull bombastik dhe te ve ca pikepyetje krejt pa kuptim.


Tema te tilla duhet te perfundojne ne kosh pa u hapur mire.


*Dito.*

----------

